# Serienmail mit Access 2003



## alma (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte gerne mit Access ein Serienmail per Outlook versenden.

In Access habe ich eine Abfrage, welche mir alle eingetragenen E-Mail Adressen herausliest. Anschliessend möchte ich über ein Formularbutton all diesen Mail Adressen ein E-Mail schicken.

Nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das lösen könnte. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Besten Dank schon im Voraus

Gruss Alma


----------



## RavelinePower (19. Februar 2005)

hab da was fertiges ...  nur das outlook mozt rum weils denkt das es angezapft wird 

HABS PROBIERT UND  klappt


----------



## alma (19. Februar 2005)

danke, dank deiner hilfe hat es sich erledigt.


----------

